# 9 week old red males



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are some of the males from my red spawn.....These are sons of the fish of the month :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are some of the prettiest reds I've ever seen in my life!!! lol


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is that a true cambodian down there on the right? Just beautiful!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Their finnage is just outstanding! Gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They look great! Hopefully I'll be able to afford to beg a few pairs off you later this summer.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely as a bed of roses!


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

Wow! Those are the most gorgeous red betta's EVER!


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

great looking fish, red Betta's always look good


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! I knew they would look great, but this is amazing. 

How in the world do you get your fry to grow so fast?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Ms. Karen your fish are always a treat to see. I absolutely ADORE the cambodian boy. He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

One of my reds looked like that cambodian, now he's completely red (and gorgeous). Wonder if that one will do the same.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments....As far as coloring they should all end up solid red....Each day they get darker and darker......


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

They are gorgeous! It looks like this is a very nice spawn, and I am sure you will only improve it as you continue to work wit h them.


----------

